# FRIDAY FUN: Now and Then



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We have got really rubbish at Friday Fun nights.... 
I have Dodgy Dog Training on Fridays so not back until late - that is my excuse for being less active.
Anyway you can all have the whole weekend to post some pics of your dog from Now back to when you go them - whether that is as a pup or as a rescued adult.
All poos honorary or ordinary  need to be shown..... 

I'm going to limit my line to 5 pics, because it is late and I'm lazy and I have three dogs to do 

Everyone take part - even if you've only had your pup a few days or not yet brought your baby home - if your breeder has been sharing photos of your pup since it was a new blind slug puppy and it is now nearly time to come home, that would make a wonderful line 

Ok I'll start with Dot:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And my lovely Kiki:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And Inzi the collienotapoo


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I love this thread!

Here's 5 of Bear over the past 5 months.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is a mix of mine. (Cockapoo and Schnoodle)


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

My favourite puppy picture of Bailey. Will need to add a recent one separately, not sure how to add more than one at a time!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

A recent one of Bailey.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for all the pictures 
I love how actually you can see the bit that makes them* them* in every picture - their eyes really are windows, if you know what I mean!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean Marzi - they really are great photos of all of them 

Molly first - adopted at 17 months

You could just about get a comb through her coat - but not easily 



One of her early decent walks - probably the first time she had even been anywhere like it










July 2011 - a few months after I had her and starting to be allowed off lead for short spells











Posing tree Feb 2012










Posing tree May 2015


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Chance a collie/lab honorary poo 

I was in the privileged position of knowing her mum very well (and seeing pups the day they were born ) so once they were old enough she was quite comfortable with me being around them 

Is it OK if I have this one of your babies Sal?



Let me in the crate I can see a food bowl 



First day home with Molly










Posing tree - 3 and a bit months










First birthday 










May 2015


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the one of baby chance praying to Molly 'please don't be cross with me' 

And Molly has so changed - her expression and joy - what a fabulous testament to your love (and patience).


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Love the one of baby chance praying to Molly 'please don't be cross with me'
> 
> And Molly has so changed - her expression and joy - what a fabulous testament to your love (and patience).


I was just thinking the same thing of Molly. Happier and happier every time you see her.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Here are some of Miss Maggie Fluffy Paws. 1 year birthday, 8 months, 6 months soaking wet from the rain, 4 months of fluff, 8 weeks first day home.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

A couple more. 6 weeks love at first sight, 4 weeks, she's somewhere in there, 2 week old slug.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Maggie - lovely girl from slug to beautiful fluffy legged star


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

I LOVE before and after pictures! Absolutely adorable puppies and the lovely adults they have become!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I just got home from work and you know I love this!! I love all the poos but kiki is so cute! Ok here is Jake who will be three in two weeks.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My willow the princess.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

And the boy who lived....


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

It's amazing how much the colors change on them; especially Jake. You would think it was a totally different dog.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Donna, thank you for adding your pack!
I love puppy Willow with her chew  and Jake in his man cave, gorgeous boy and Osgood Potter cuddled up with his toy, so special.... It was love that saved him, just like Harry.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lovely pics, lets see what I can find...
tried to find a couple of him when younger than I may not have posted before... 
guess you can't actually see much of him in the box! tried to add another puppy one but it wouldn't add on, will have to do a separate post 

















Dudley recently









and a rare one with me included!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's another puppy one..


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Dudley - you are gorgeous at every age and stage 
I love the one of him in the wheelbarrow.

His puppy coat is so, so different from his lush curly adult coat. We need pictures of Coconut to compare rat hair development


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Where's the time go - 6 months old now  ...


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

And the latest....


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Oh Dudley - you are gorgeous at every age and stage
> I love the one of him in the wheelbarrow.
> 
> His puppy coat is so, so different from his lush curly adult coat. We need pictures of Coconut to compare rat hair development


How funny Marzi! Coconut is a clone of Dudley. 
I will post pics of the Nuts tomorrow. Promised!
Love the thread.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Peanut said:


> How funny Marzi! Coconut is a clone of Dudley.
> I will post pics of the Nuts tomorrow. Promised!
> Love the thread.


where are they then?!!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

So, some photos of the rat....and of peanut...I don't have age comparisons here...but these will do.


Inside the toys box. To stop Peanut from getting any. All are his....


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

It is not allowing me to post more than one at a time


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

All the toys gathered....


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Chilling outdoors


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, they are quite similar aren't they? but Coconut has lightened more on the head by the looks of it and kept the darker ears, Dudley is getting a more even colour all over now but has not lightened much. Lovely pictures.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay! The Nuts!

Coconut has certainly matured into a very handsome and not remotely rat like chap.
I would also say that Peanut appear to have grown up and matured - but then I noticed the wisps of dismembered toy floating around the rug  I do love her!

The picture of Coconut in th top box is classic.


----------

